# MERIT Insecticide?



## CityUF (Feb 24, 2003)

Has anyone used MERIT granular? I have too much area to spray but granular can be applied much quicker.

Does it really stop JAP Beetles in the ground and systemically?


----------



## Stump Man (Feb 25, 2003)

*Merit Insecticide*

Do you know what the active ingredient is? I think I have used something like that.


----------



## CityUF (Feb 25, 2003)

Imidacloprid is the active ingredient. This stuff is supposed to be nice because of the low use rate. 

1/10th of Merit is comparable to Orthene or Sevin... I think

It's made by Bayer


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 25, 2003)

I've used Merit as a soil drench, and know some companies who swear by it for grub control. If I understand it right it interupts the molt cycle of the grub.


----------



## phasthound (Feb 27, 2003)

*Merit*

I have a lot of experiance with Merit WSP (not granular). It works wonders as a soil injection for Jap. Beetle, Birch leaf miners, Bronze birch borer, Holly leaf miners, White flies and Lacebugs. It may take a month or two for uptake to be complete. Foliar sprays are not as effective as soil injections. It is an expensive product if not used properly. I have found (as have others) that using Merit to control Hemlock Woolley Adegid can cause mite outbreaks.


----------



## CityUF (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't have the equipment for soil injection or large scale foliar spray... thats why I was thinking of granular. 

Might I be able to use a soil probe and a small measuring tool?

Should I soil drench from a 200 gallon water tank I have? 

My main concern is JAP Beetles... whiteflies, aphids, and scale are next on the list. I don't think scale is affected by MERIT but Orthene works on them if the timing is right

I guess any systemic is fine I just am looking into MERIT... I would prefer granular


----------



## phasthound (Feb 28, 2003)

You don't need large scale equipment to inject Merit. You can use a Koritz gun which is a self contained unit capable of holding enough mixed material for most applications. It will also deliver the precise measurement required. 
Merit is also in a chemical class by itself. If used properly, you will get outstanding results. One application in early Spring will last a year.
No, I am not a sales Rep. for Bayer.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 28, 2003)

I've used it to treat lawn areas a few times and it reduced the numbers but they still fly in from neighbors. Have no idea if it's systemic to the grub itself you mean? As far as soil drench you don't need any tools but a bucket and shovel. You can mound up the dirt around the base of a tree to from a berm and pour your mix around and let it soak in.


----------

